# *Looking for survey respondents* 🔍 --> Expats in Belgium who work at the European Union in Brussels 💡



## Rianne de Frankrijker

Hi everyone!

We are trying to reach out to a specific group of expats in Belgium:

*Expats in Belgium, who work/have worked for an institution of the European Commision, the European Parliament or any other European Union related organisation in Brussels.*
Could any of you give some advice on how we could get into contact with this specific group of expats?

We are researchers from UCLouvain and we are conducting a research on COVID-19 in Belgium. The research focusses on assessing the public’s risks perceptions and adherence to the measures in Belgium, regarding the COVID-19 pandemic. Prior to this survey, we already took a survey on a national scale. This national survey, however, only targeted Belgian citizens. We now created an English version, so that we can include expats at the EU, which we consider to be an important group to complement the current research sample.

*Are you an expat, who is an European citizen (not Belgian) and who works at an EU-related institution in Brussels?*
Then we would like to invite you to fill out our survey. We would really appreciate your participation.

*Do you know an expat, who fits into this specific target group?*
Then we would really appreciate it if you could share the survey link with him/her.

*Or do you have any recommendations for us?*
Please react directly to this forum or send an email to: [email protected]

To participate in the survey, please click on the link (or scan the QR code below). The survey is made up by *33 *questions and will take approximately *16 *minutes to complete.

https://wur.az1.qualtrics.com/jfe/form/SV_78mzTkRPNEXszZj


Thanks in advance!

Rianne de Frankrijker & Dr. Joris van Loenhout,
Centre for Research on the Epidemiology of Disasters (CRED)
Université catholique de Louvain


----------

